# Petition The Team



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

Since Carmelo Anthony was drafted (during his first year) I felt the major weakness of this team was at shooting guard. In his rookie season we had camby, nene, and andre miller. But our two guard was no defense Voshon Lenard. And i say that admitting I liked Voshon, i just dont think he was good enough to start. Would have been great off the bench.

In saying that I believe its time to band together to select a two guard that the front office should target this off season. Im going to be broad. I will include potiental rookies, free agents, and players on another team that would have to be traded for.

In every senerio you can all assume two things. A) Melo will not be traded and B) Camby will not be traded. Based on their perfomances throughout the season and in the playoffs, those seem like the only untouchable players on the roster. Certainly non of us fault Melo in the playoffs. The Clippers were beggin anyone but Melo to shoot, obviously you all know that. So I'll compile a list and you all can vote. Then we outta send this to the denver post or something.

If you want someone that is not on the list, just do a "write in" candidate post, and if there are a lot of posts for someone I havent included, we can tally those up at the end. A week or two should be long enough for everyone to vote Id assume and thats way before the draft would begin in late june.

Dont be shocked or anything, I left off the "stars" like Paul Pierce and AI, Ray Allen etc. Guys like Pierce and AI could very well be on the block, but im going to leave them off, assuming the price tag would be too high for pierce, and IMO guys like AI would not mesh well with Melo. But if for some reason your set on AI, write him in. Ideally, it would be nice to find someone under 30 that can stick with the team for awhile.

I wont vote until the end of the poll, and Ill only vote to break a tie. If there is no tie, I wont vote.


----------



## denversfiinest (Feb 6, 2006)

I'd say the question is, how much would we have to give up. We would to give a free Agent money, of course, but then we would have to trade K-Mart for an expiring contract, if we want to keep Melo. I can't just say, "we have to get Cassel", if we would have to give up too much for him, etc.


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

k-mart II would be a GREAT pick up! is he even available???


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

denversfiinest said:


> I'd say the question is, how much would we have to give up..


That is one of the many questions yes. I tried to set it up so youd have some idea, by eliminating camby and melo from trade consideration. You can consider all other players fair game. Your completely within your right to not for someone because you dont think a trade could be worked out a way you would like. or you could just vote for the player that would be the best fit in your opinion. all up to you


----------



## Timmons (May 25, 2005)

I voted for Morris Peterson. 

Watching him a little bit last season and keeping track of his stat lines showed that he is finally making a leap towards his 'potential' (most overused word associated with the NBA). 

His three point ability and his confidence along with some suprising defense makes trying to trade for Mo Pete a no brainer. Plus he's young and still developing and could be a nice wing man alongside Melo. 

He played with a winner at Michigan State and hopefully has not grown complacent to losing with Toronto and is not just a stat guy. The Nuggets need a vocal leader with this team and Mo Pete really isn't that type of guy, so that quest would still have to be fufilled elsewhere.

My second choice is Brandon Roy. The guy was impressive in the tournament and basically all season as well. I didn't see him until the tourney though, but the last guys I saw shine in the tourney to turn out to be okay pros included: Caron Butler and Ben Gordan. 

But Mo Pete provides the range and has already shown he can make it in the League.


After reading reports on Steven Jackson recently my opinion on him has wavered a bit. He just seems too risky with his attitude. I am not sure he'd be a good second star alongside Melo. I think Mo Pete is a better compliment to Melo.


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

Timmons said:


> I voted for Morris Peterson.
> 
> Watching him a little bit last season and keeping track of his stat lines showed that he is finally making a leap towards his 'potential' (most overused word associated with the NBA).
> 
> ...


exactly why i included Roy. Do note that this guy is probably one more major injury to his knees to be not playing basketball anymore, but he is very pro ready.

I expected some Rodney Carney talk too, but I may be the only one that likes him. Carney has a nice outside shot himself. 

I dont think after what Jackson was involved with with Artest, that he will do anything again to screw up a team. I just kinda get the impression that he would like a trade, he's pretty much given everyone that impression without actually demanding it. I bet he'd like denver, we'd let him fire away.

MoPete is in toronto, doesnt get press or hype. And there are a glut of other wings in the league, but if the price was right, he's something to consider. He's not the only wing that could help out the team though, so pretty much like i told toronto fans, i think denver would be interested in him, but only if the asking price was reasonable.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

My first choice is still JR Smith; however, Karl will want a vet. In that case go hard after Harpring in FA. 

Could always swap Kenyon for Wally too.


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

cpawfan said:


> My first choice is still JR Smith; however, Karl will want a vet. In that case go hard after Harpring in FA.
> 
> Could always swap Kenyon for Wally too.


smith is a viable option. matt harpring made 14 3 pointers all year


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

IMO i still think kevin martin would be perfect.

very young. can shoot the 3 consistantly. likeable guy by fans, players, and ESPECIALLY coaches. SUPER athletic and LOVES to run!!! taller guard who has the quickness to hang with smaller guys and block shots with his LONG arms. doesnt shoot bad shots. not a ball hog what so ever but can light it up from time to time.

hes pretty much dermar johnson but with a better shot, more athleticism, smarter, more confidence, and a competitive streak. cant go wrong there...


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

pac4eva5 said:


> IMO i still think kevin martin would be perfect.
> 
> very young. can shoot the 3 consistantly. likeable guy by fans, players, and ESPECIALLY coaches. SUPER athletic and LOVES to run!!! taller guard who has the quickness to hang with smaller guys and block shots with his LONG arms. doesnt shoot bad shots. not a ball hog what so ever but can light it up from time to time.
> 
> hes pretty much dermar johnson but with a better shot, more athleticism, smarter, more confidence, and a competitive streak. cant go wrong there...


what about his defensive ability


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

nbanoitall said:


> what about his defensive ability


Think Kerry Kittles lite.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

nbanoitall said:


> smith is a viable option. matt harpring made 14 3 pointers all year


You're focusing too much on 3's. Harpring is a gritty defender with a far more rounded offensive game than Ruben.


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

cpawfan said:


> You're focusing too much on 3's. Harpring is a gritty defender with a far more rounded offensive game than Ruben.


im focused on spreading the floor offensively


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

nbanoitall said:


> im focused on spreading the floor offensively


But you are placing too much emphasis on the 3 point line. Harpring has to be honored as a shooter, even if he doesn't park behinf the line.


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

cpawfan said:


> But you are placing too much emphasis on the 3 point line. Harpring has to be honored as a shooter, even if he doesn't park behinf the line.


if your suggesting he come off the bench, sure i have no issue using the mle on him. has had injury problems in the past, but he's healthy. im aware harpring has mid range game, but so does melo. and imp harpring is best suited to play the three. so sure off the bench as a g/f, sounds ok. 

but we are the worst outside shooting team in the league. matt harpring is not going to address that problem. harpring would be better than absolutely nothing, but there are going to be far better options availabe for a starting shooting guard next year. Unless you recommend trading Andre Miller, and finding a PG with a jumpshot. But I dont like a starting backcourt of harpring and miller


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

nbanoitall said:


> if your suggesting he come off the bench, sure i have no issue using the mle on him. has had injury problems in the past, but he's healthy. im aware harpring has mid range game, but so does melo. and imp harpring is best suited to play the three. so sure off the bench as a g/f, sounds ok.
> 
> but we are the worst outside shooting team in the league. matt harpring is not going to address that problem. harpring would be better than absolutely nothing, but there are going to be far better options availabe for a starting shooting guard next year. *Unless you recommend trading Andre Miller*, and finding a PG with a jumpshot. But I dont like a starting backcourt of harpring and miller


Me, suggest trading Dre, never


----------



## Timmons (May 25, 2005)

cpawfan said:


> But you are placing too much emphasis on the 3 point line. Harpring has to be honored as a shooter, even if he doesn't park behinf the line.


Linas Kleiza should step up next season and earn some quality minutes and hopefully give Denver something they've been missing...HOME GROWN TALENT...even though Kleiza came to Denver in a draft day trade it would be nice to see a guy grow without plucking him off another team or in a trade.

Kleiza has nice range and I think his 3-point shooting will get going next year once he gets quality minutes.


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

on realgm, according to the new york post, whatever the hell that means, the bulls are looking for potiental suitors for ben gordon.

we'd definiately have more to offer than the bottom feeding knicks if that was true. I want ben gordon bad. i'll take him as a shooting guard or a point guard.


----------



## darth-horax (Nov 21, 2005)

I WAS going to say Mo Pete...WAS...mind you. However, I feel that Maggette would be awesome in Denver!

He's athletic, a great shooter, and he can HIT HIS FREE THROWS!!! How many games did the Nuggs lose this year by less than 8 points that would have been different if we had hit our FT's?

Choose Maggette, we could call him Maggette-Spaghetti!


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

darth-horax said:


> I feel that Maggette
> a great shooter, !


not true


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

maggette is NOT a great shooter! in fact he relys on his shot WAAAY too much which is why he doesnt start. the LESS he shoots, the better player he is...


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

nbanoitall said:


> what about his defensive ability


average right now.

hes got GREAT instincts and picks off passes pretty good, always finishing them with a dunk 

long arms, athletic, smart (doesnt get in foul trouble)

could get much better with some coaching and more experience. could also gain a little muscle (probably not a good idea having bigs guards posting him up)


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

btw, ben gordon would be THE BEST aquisition if its possible...


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

pac4eva5 said:


> btw, ben gordon would be THE BEST aquisition if its possible...


if he really does go to new york for a pile of crap, then we know the remains of kiki's staff needs to take a hike too


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

for those of you that have voted................

how do we get the player you voted for. If you need to match salaries go to real GM.

No need to repost the trade for Crawford and Mo Taylor

or mine for Swift & 1st rounder, and Peterson & a first rounder


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

i still say trade andre and crap for bibby and send bibby and camby for garnett


----------



## denversfiinest (Feb 6, 2006)

I think Garcia would be a good SG, I like him a lot and maybe you shouldn't have to give up too much, to get him...


----------



## Timmons (May 25, 2005)

Denver only has to throw money at Fred Jones to get him in F.A., but he's restricted so it would have to be more than Indy wants to give up...in other words = not worth it.

Sacramento is going to have to give up either Garcia, Bonzi Wells or Kevin Martin. So if Wells re-signs then Denver might...might be able to offer a trade to get Martin, but who knows what that would be. 

What if Denver traded Kenyon Martin for his nickname buddy Kevin Martin and BRAD MILLER??? Satifies the Collective Bargaining Agreement as far as Realgm.com goes. 

Would the Maloof Brothers gamble on KMart? Well they have on Miller, Artest, Wells, Webber, and others in the past. So maybe so???...!!! :biggrin:

*Nuggets 2006-2007 Team:* 

Andre Miller / Earl Boykins / Julius Hodge
Kevin Martin / re-sign Greg Buckner
Carmelo Anthony / Linas Kleiza
Nene (resign) would probably hit luxury tax that cheapo Kroenke wont pay / Eddie Najera
Marcus Camby / Brad Miller (try to trade Miller after season starts or swing 3-team deal and resign a cheap backup center.)

(Roster also needs more filling out...What about Kareem Rush for a small part of MLE?)


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

Timmons said:


> Denver only has to throw money at Fred Jones to get him in F.A., but he's restricted so it would have to be more than Indy wants to give up...in other words = not worth it.
> 
> Sacramento is going to have to give up either Garcia, Bonzi Wells or Kevin Martin. So if Wells re-signs then Denver might...might be able to offer a trade to get Martin, but who knows what that would be.
> 
> ...


eeh, the way i see it teams are going to be more interested in Nene than kmart. touching kmart is a big gamble. IMO, the biggest suitor will unfortunately be new york. or than frye, they just dont have anything. So, I would venture a guess that Sacramento, Toronto, and Indiana would all have in interest in Nene.............. and we could easily get Stephen Jackson, Morris Peterson, or Kevin Martin.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Trade for Crawford and sign MoPete or Fred Jones (for depth).


----------



## Timmons (May 25, 2005)

nbanoitall said:


> eeh, the way i see it teams are going to be more interested in Nene than kmart. touching kmart is a big gamble. IMO, the biggest suitor will unfortunately be new york. or than frye, they just dont have anything. So, I would venture a guess that Sacramento, Toronto, and Indiana would all have in interest in Nene.............. and we could easily get Stephen Jackson, Morris Peterson, or Kevin Martin.



Yeah I know...I was just matching salaries, but honestly Nene would probably command about $10 mil in a Sign and Trade so Denver could still get KMart II and Miller, but Miller is on the DOWNSIDE! Plus then you still have KMart I and his 'bad' attitude that Camby and Melo talked about.

If Patterson picks up his option then he needs to be involved in a deal TOO!

I'd really rather trade Kmart even if his knee heals up and he's back to his decent self for the next 2-3 seasons. Get some more positive and better IQ players in here.

And HKE Mo Pete isn't a free agent yet...


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Kevin Martin is going to be a very good player. If you could get him it would be major.


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

Timmons said:


> Denver only has to throw money at Fred Jones to get him in F.A., but he's restricted so it would have to be more than Indy wants to give up...in other words = not worth it.
> 
> Sacramento is going to have to give up either Garcia, Bonzi Wells or Kevin Martin. So if Wells re-signs then Denver might...might be able to offer a trade to get Martin, but who knows what that would be.
> 
> ...


i dont think peotrie is that dumb. hes the best gm in the game...


----------



## Timmons (May 25, 2005)

pac4eva5 said:


> i dont think peotrie is that dumb. hes the best gm in the game...


Yeah just matching salaries. They'd probably take Nene and Hodge...for Miller and KMart II


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

i hope everyone that voted for maggette was at least familiar with him. are you all aware of his stats, or checked his stats page.

2 years ago he actually lead the league in made FTs. He's a slasher, not a good outside shooter. keep that in mind.


----------



## myELFboy (Jun 28, 2005)

Stephen Jackson...for sure...heh


----------



## denversfiinest (Feb 6, 2006)

I voted for Richard Roby because he will not be as expensive as JJ will be(I'm talking about getting a good enough pick to get him). He is a rookye, so there will be upside, plus he wouldn't have a too big contract. He is, like JJ, a great shooter, but he has more ofense than that. I think he can run, (I'm not sure about this, but thats what I think to remember) can attack the rim and he is taller than JJ. After all the bad drafts, I'd like to see a good rookye on a Denver Jersey, plus he should be in his prime, when Melo also is, what could make us a great team then.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Peterson is opting out of his contract.


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa (Jun 28, 2003)

HKF said:


> Peterson is opting out of his contract.


Agreed. I don't know how good his mid-range shooting or defense is, but I know he can hit the three. That'd do wonders for the offense. 

That said, DerMarr can hit the three too, given minutes and confidence.


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

HKF said:


> Peterson is opting out of his contract.


will he command more than the MLE?


----------



## Timmons (May 25, 2005)

nbanoitall said:


> i hope everyone that voted for maggette was at least familiar with him. are you all aware of his stats, or checked his stats page.
> 
> 2 years ago he actually lead the league in made FTs. He's a slasher, not a good outside shooter. keep that in mind.


He's been burying 3's in the playoffs. Didn't you watch him destroy Denver??? :biggrin:


----------



## Timmons (May 25, 2005)

*If Mo Pete is going to be a Free Agent he has to become a Nugget. * 

Denver can't afford to let a good SG pass them by. And Toronto might actually be interested in a Sign-&-Trade for something other than Nene. Well probably not. THey have been rumored to be interested in Nene as their Center.

*But don't worry.* Nene will not be interested in Toronto. His roommate/interpretor whom he was close with and has ties to Toronto had a falling out with Nene. He's actually attempting to figure out a way to take Nene to court over money issues so I'm sure Nene will steer clear of Toronto at least in Free Agency, but a trade is a different story unless Nene pulls an Artest and refuses to go up North to our friendly neighbors.


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

mo pete was all-star callibur at the end of this season. little older but really showed me something...

and that 3point %!!!


----------



## Timmons (May 25, 2005)

Timmons said:


> He's been burying 3's in the playoffs. Didn't you watch him destroy Denver??? :biggrin:



Corey Maggettee is garbage. The guy blew it against the Suns. He looked horrible! Took bad shots, fouled outta frustration and made some nice passes to the fans in the stands.


I don't think he should be on Denver's target list anymore.

Unless they can get him cheap! :banana:


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

well congratulations Kevin Martin you are the winner, according to snicka we dont want any Martins that have been in the same gym ever with Huggins.

So by default then I am proud to announce Morris Peterson as the winner.. :clap: j/k


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

Rodney Carney


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

supposedly JR Smith will be traded from the Bulls to the Nuggets tomorrow. So we are close to officially scoring one player off of this list.

And we are getting him for cheap. Howard, wasnt going to make the roster Eisley, and two 2nd rounders.

My next question is... who from this list is next.


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

i think we are ok to start the season now. hopefully hodge can get some minutes and be a good back-up along with patterson and DJ.

maybe if we still need help at the position we can look for a trade during the season, but i think we are ok to start the season. JMO

i was just thinking, u KNOW boykins is gonna get his minutes reguardless cuz hes karl's lil puppy. depending on what happens hodge or patterson will most likely be traded during the season huh?


----------

